# ThirtyTwo XLT Version



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

I have a pair of last years model tm two in 10.5 im trying to sell in marketplace. 150 shipped wore one time. They are to small.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

AmberLamps said:


> I have a pair of last years model tm two in 10.5 im trying to sell in marketplace. 150 shipped wore one time. They are to small.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


This is kinda lame. Not answering the OP's actual question, just hocking your gear...

:chin:


----------



## UVMboarder (Aug 6, 2015)

I have last years TM-Two's that i bought over the summer. My previous boots had vibram soles. I personally wish i had waited and bought this years XLT model. There is a noticeable lack of traction with the soles of my Tm-Two's compared to my old boots. It really comes down to preference but it is probably worth the extra $$


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

UVMboarder said:


> I have last years TM-Two's that i bought over the summer. My previous boots had vibram soles. I personally wish i had waited and bought this years XLT model. There is a noticeable lack of traction with the soles of my Tm-Two's compared to my old boots. It really comes down to preference but it is probably worth the extra $$


Thanks for the input, I mean I dont see many posts about the sole of these boots or their "grippyness" so I assumed the non XLT are also solid or else everyone will be in here complaining about them. But they felt pretty slippery in the store, Glad to hear your experience and feedback




AmberLamps said:


> I have a pair of last years model tm two in 10.5 im trying to sell in marketplace. 150 shipped wore one time. They are to small.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


sorry those will be too big for me


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

The normal TM2 are really slippery, but maneagable. They are super light though.

The extra rubber also makes the XLT a bit stiffer.... so it depends what you want and what you ride (so if it is deep and powder the soles wont matter, but if icy etc then a bit of grip is welcome).


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

F1EA said:


> The normal TM2 are really slippery, but maneagable. They are super light though.
> 
> The extra rubber also makes the XLT a bit stiffer.... so it depends what you want and what you ride (so if it is deep and powder the soles wont matter, but if icy etc then a bit of grip is welcome).


Thanks for that feedback, I didnt realize it made the boot stiffer, So what it comes down to is either I want a light weight boot that is a bit slippery for cheaper or a heavy boot that is stiffer and not as slippery for a bit more money.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I wouldn't really say stiffer. Semantics I guess, but the stiffness is directly under foot. To me it's just more supportive. 

Anything, the STi evolution foam provides great board feel and is light. The Vibram vastly increases durability as the foam soles disintegrate, and the extra support is nice for long days. 

In my opinion the XLT is no question worth the money. I've always said, in general, a heavier boot will last longer. 


Great compromise, Ride Fuse.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah the rubber sole makes it a little bit stiffer; but not enough to make it night and day though. And it's not just a little bit more expensive..... given you can get the normal TM2 from previous season, the normal TM2 is much cheaper.

But in the end it all depends what you prefer and what you think is worth the $. I'd definitely pay up for the rubber sole. But I'd wait for next season or work it out to get at least 20% off.....


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

well you could just take your old 32 with the STi evolution foam to a cobbler and have them slap on a vibram sole. Recently did this to a pair of sturdy hiking boots...just like new but broken in slippers...hell you could even do up your slippers.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

Nivek said:


> I wouldn't really say stiffer. Semantics I guess, but the stiffness is directly under foot. To me it's just more supportive.
> 
> Anything, the STi evolution foam provides great board feel and is light. The Vibram vastly increases durability as the foam soles disintegrate, and the extra support is nice for long days.
> 
> ...


Much appreciated, XLT it is then



F1EA said:


> Yeah the rubber sole makes it a little bit stiffer; but not enough to make it night and day though. And it's not just a little bit more expensive..... given you can get the normal TM2 from previous season, the normal TM2 is much cheaper.
> 
> But in the end it all depends what you prefer and what you think is worth the $. I'd definitely pay up for the rubber sole. But I'd wait for next season or work it out to get at least 20% off.....


I see you are from BC F1EA, the Canadian dollar sucks right now and everything is pricey. I'll be patient and see if there is any sale in the West coast stores before pulling the trigger :grin: hopefully boxing week


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Snowboard_Otaku said:


> Much appreciated, XLT it is then.
> 
> I see you are from BC F1EA, the Canadian dollar sucks right now and everything is pricey. I'll be patient and see if there is any sale in the West coast stores before pulling the trigger :grin: hopefully boxing week


The CAD is fine. Prices are what they've always been (each yr prices go slightly up - aka inflation) and anything in USA is going to be cheaper because they have a ton more people to sell to.... 

There were sales for current season stuff all this weekend. You can still find previous season gear at the discounted prices. But if you want TM2 XLT you're going to have to wait until the next capitalist fiesta... Boxing week.

Check out Boardroom in Vancouver, they carry pretty much all 32s and ship anywhere. Or go to your local shops and buy there when on sale.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

F1EA said:


> The CAD is fine. Prices are what they've always been (each yr prices go slightly up - aka inflation) and anything in USA is going to be cheaper because they have a ton more people to sell to....
> 
> There were sales for current season stuff all this weekend. You can still find previous season gear at the discounted prices. But if you want TM2 XLT you're going to have to wait until the next capitalist fiesta... Boxing week.
> 
> Check out Boardroom in Vancouver, they carry pretty much all 32s and ship anywhere. Or go to your local shops and buy there when on sale.


Local stores don't carry XLT... why does the West coast always gets the good stuff  I'll prolly have to shop on a west coast store and have it shipped to me

Thanks for all the help and comments


----------

